# [solved][emerge] Firefox soll von 3.6 wieder auf 3.5.6

## Finswimmer

Hi,

bei einem normalen Update soll mein Firefox wieder runtergesetzt werden:

```
[ebuild     UD] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.6 [3.6] USE="alsa dbus java sqlite%* startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel% -mozdevelop% (-libnotify%*) (-networkmanager%*)" LINGUAS="de en_GB -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn% -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 46,065 kB            

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.35 [1.1.29] USE="X alsa cups gecko lcms ncurses opengl perl%* png samba ssl threads%* truetype%* xcomposite xinerama xml (-capi) -custom-cflags (-dbus) (-esd*) -fontconfig% (-gnutls) (-gphoto2) (-gsm) (-hal) -jack (-jpeg) (-ldap) (-mp3) (-nas) (-openal) -oss (-scanner) -test -win64" 23,608 kB                                                                                                                                                       

[nomerge      ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r2  USE="bash-completion"                                                                                              

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.831  USE="ssl"                                                                                                           

[nomerge      ]   virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.021                                                                                                                 

[ebuild   R   ]    perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021  USE="(-test%)" 203 kB                                                                                            

[nomerge      ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021  USE="(-test%)"                                                                                                      

[nomerge      ]  virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021                                                                                                            

[ebuild   R   ]   perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.021  USE="(-test%)" 209 kB                                                                                       

[nomerge      ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.021  USE="(-test%)"                                                                                                      

[nomerge      ]  virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021                                                                                                           

[ebuild   R   ]   perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.021  USE="(-test%)" 141 kB                                                                                      

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.6 [3.6] USE="alsa dbus java sqlite%* startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel% -mozdevelop% (-libnotify%*) (-networkmanager%*)" LINGUAS="de en_GB -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn% -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"                      

[ebuild     UD]  net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.6 [1.9.2] USE="alsa dbus java python%* sqlite%* startup-notification -custom-optimization -debug -gnome (-libnotify%*) (-networkmanager%*)" 9 kB                                                                                                                                        

[ebuild   R   ]   sys-devel/binutils-2.19.1-r1  USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla (-gold%)" 15,876 kB                                              

Total: 7 packages (1 upgrade, 2 downgrades, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 86,107 kB

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:                                               

www-client/mozilla-firefox:0

```

Interessant ist der letzte Satz, denke ich.

Wie man sieht, hängt der FX auch von niemandem ab.

```
$emerge mozilla-firefox:0 -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6  USE="alsa dbus java libnotify networkmanager startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome" LINGUAS="de en_GB -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Ich kann den neuen aber ganz ohne Probleme neuinstallieren.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich vermute ma das macht er weil er den xulrunner auch downgraden will. Guck ma nach ob du beides demaskiert hast.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

xulrunner an sich nicht.

Aber vlc benötigt die alte Version von xulrunner und dadurch muss dann auch Firefox auf die Vorversion.

Von Vlc gibt es aber leider keine neue Version.

Was tun?

Danke

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

An VLC kanns nicht liegen:

```
 emerge -a vlc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.6  USE="-doc"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.29  USE="X -fontforge"

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libavc1394-0.5.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdplay-1.0.1

[ebuild     UD] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.7 [1.9.2] USE="python%* -sqlite%"

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/vlc-1.0.4  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda cddb dbus dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt hal id3tag ieee1394 libnotify mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png qt4 samba sse stream svg truetype vorbis x264 xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cddax -cdio -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dts -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnome -gnutls -httpd -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsysfs -libtiger -libv4l2 -lirc -live -lua -matroska -modplug -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -oss (-pda) -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl -sdl-image -shine -shout -skins -speex (-svga) -taglib -theora -twolame -udev -upnp -v4l -v4l2 -vcdinfo -vcdx -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xcb -xinerama -xosd -zvbi"
```

Firefox 3.6 ist installiert und bleibt es auch.

Selbst wenn ch xulrunner wieder auf 1.9.1.6 downgrade bleibt Firefox 3.6 erhalten.

Bist du dir sicher das du alles demaskiert hast? Da stimmt irgendwas mit deinen dependencies nicht. Das sagt er ja auch unten. Zeig doch ma bitte deine /etc/portage/package.keywords.

Vorher mach aber bitte nochmal einen sync.

Was du auch nochma posten kannst, ist die Ausgabe von:

```
equery depends mozilla-firefox
```

und

```
equery depends xulrunner
```

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich verschiedene portage-Versionen!

Mit USE="-nsplugin" emerge vlc braucht der auch keinen xulrunner mehr.

Wenn es denn am vlc liegen sollte...

----------

## misterjack

Lustig, wie hier orakelt wird   :Laughing:  Der Grund ist https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301819

Wer das Problem nicht hat, haut xulrunner und firefox einfach in packages.unmask.

----------

## franzf

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Lustig, wie hier orakelt wird   Der Grund ist https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301819
> 
> Wer das Problem nicht hat, haut xulrunner und firefox einfach in packages.unmask.

 

Ich hab jetzt lange überlegt was du uns sagen willst  :Very Happy: 

Und jetzt glaub ich weiß ich es  :Razz: 

Der Bug behandelt einen recht komischen SEGFAULT. Die Lösungsansätze gehen weit auseinander (.mozilla-dirs löschen, USE="custom-optimization", sqlite, ...). Und bei wem das nicht hilft, der soll xulrunner und firefox in die package.mask stecken. Er sagt aber nicht, dass jetzt offiziell xulrunner  gemasked ist ^^

Denn hier ist weder xulrunner noch firefox gemasked - es wurde ja installiert - und soll trotzdem downgegradet werden. Auch packages.gentoo.org sagt mir, dass xulrunner nur masked by keyword (also ~amd64) ist.

Darum muss die Ursache wo anders liegen.

Und dass bei Halloween (und auch bei mir mit paludis) nur xulrunner Downgegradet werden soll, bei Finswimmer aber (dank backtracking) auch der Firefox, kann nur Ursache einer anderen portage-Version sein. Ich tippe Finswimmer hat die neuere  :Razz: 

----------

## misterjack

mmh, es war zwischenzeitlich hardmaskiert.

----------

## ScytheMan

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290318 der bug sollte hilfreicher sein.

dort gibts auch einen passenden patch zum einpflegen.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich hab das ganze hier auch ein wenig mit verfolgt da ich firefox-3.6 auch von Anfang an genutzt habe.

Ein zwei tage später wurde xulrunner-1.9.2 und ff-3.6 hart maskiert weil es bei einigen Leuten wohl Probleme gab (ich konnte sie weder auf ~x86 noch auf ~amd64 nachvollziehen, woraufhin ich kein Downgrade vornahm sonder die Versionen demaskierte.

Nun gut, die harte Maskierung wurde wohl wieder zurückgenommen, aber der aktuelle vlc-1.0.4 kann noch nicht mit USE="nsplugin" gegen xulrunner-1.9.2 und ff-3.6 gebaut werden.

Ich hab hier nun erst mal vlc mit USE="-nsplugin" gesetzt, somit klappt es auch wieder mit ff-3.6

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab vor dem posten extra nochma gesynct. Ich hab Firefox und xulrunner in der packages.keywords stehen und sonst nix. USE Flag nsplugin ist gesetzt. Wenn ich vlc emerge klappt das Problemlos. System ist amd64.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

@Hollowman

Sorry, aber das kann so eigentlich nicht sein, ein Blick ins

/usr/portage/media-video/vlc/vlc-1.0.4.ebuild

sagt aktuell

```
RDEPEND="

....

nsplugin? ( >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.8 x11-libs/libXpm x11-libs/libXt     <net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2 )

....
```

Und firefox-3.6 braucht nun mal >=xulrunner-1.9.2

```
$ equery depends xulrunner

 * These packages depend on xulrunner:

media-video/vlc-1.0.4 (nsplugin ? >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.8)

                      (nsplugin ? <net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2)

www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.6-r1 (~net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2[java=,wifi=,libnotify=])
```

/edit:  *Quote:*   

> Firefox 3.6 ist installiert und bleibt es auch.
> 
> Selbst wenn ch xulrunner wieder auf 1.9.1.6 downgrade bleibt Firefox 3.6 erhalten.

 Sowas machst du doch bitte nicht wirklich?

Damit würdest du die Abhängigkeiten von mozilla-firefox-3.6 brechen...!

somit wäre auch klar warum du vlc mit Use "nsplugin" bauen kannst...  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Es scheint sich nun dahingehend geklärt zu haben, dass VLC nun xulrunner-1.8.1.19 benötigt.

Tobi

----------

## lituxer

Ich habe das hier mal verfolgt und dabei tut sich mir eine Frage auf.

Was für einen Sinn hat das, wenn man VLC mit nsplugin kompiliert?

----------

## misterjack

```
$ euse -i nsplugin

global use flags (searching: nsplugin)

************************************************************

[- c  ] nsplugin - Build plugin for browsers supporting the Netscape plugin architecture (that is almost any modern browser)
```

Man bekommt Browserplugins.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es scheint sich nun dahingehend geklärt zu haben, dass VLC nun xulrunner-1.8.1.19 benötigt.
> 
> Tobi

 Nein, nicht unbedingt...

VLC benötigt xulrunner eigentlich gar nicht, es sei den man möchte auch das Netscape Plugin

dann würde

(Auszug aus dem vlc-1.0.4.ebuild) 

```
RDEPEND="

....

nsplugin? ( >=net-libs/xulrunner-1.8 x11-libs/libXpm x11-libs/libXt     <net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2 )

....
```

benötigt,

also eine xulrunner Version von

>=net-libs/xulrunner-1.8

bis

<net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2

Josef

----------

## Josef.95

Falls noch von Interesse...

es gibt inzwischen auch ein Patch

siehe zb:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/290318

oder auch

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=dev/anarchy.git;a=tree;f=media-video/vlc;h=68e5589824bb3db92edbb494b203123d23b31365

Damit klappt es auch wieder mit xulrunner-1.9.2 und VLC mit nsplugin

----------

## Josef.95

Ich werde dich solange nerven bis hier ein "[solved]" vorm Titel steht  :Wink: 

Als Moderator sollte man das doch noch hinbekommen, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich werde dich solange nerven bis hier ein "[solved]" vorm Titel steht 
> 
> Als Moderator sollte man das doch noch hinbekommen, oder?

 

Da hast Du wohl recht.

Tobi

----------

